# Fidel Castro- Superthread



## warspite (16 Jan 2007)

Well seeing as how Castro has been a driving force in world politics for many years I thought it apropiate to start a thread dedicated to news about him and his current condition... (that and there isn't really an apropiate thread less than six moths old that I could find  )
So here it goes:
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/01/16/castro-chavez.html
Wonder how much longer Castro has left in him....


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2007)

I would suggest the more interesting story will be what happens after his death is confirmed.


----------



## Brad Sallows (17 Jan 2007)

A driving force?  Seems like more of a backwater throwback to me.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jan 2007)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> A driving force?  Seems like more of a backwater throwback to me.



Haven’t met many Cubanos I take it. The charisma of the man and its effects of the companeros is interesting to say to say the least.

Warspite good idea as Michael points out what may or may not happen after may be of importance to us. I’ve been researching a trip for next month and Cuba is a possible destination. Many of the travel and Cuba forums are full for this type of discussion. 

Anyway for background here are some of the recent threads on army.ca related to this topic for reference.

Castro Relinquishes Power to Brother Raul

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48199.0.html

Cuban Debate

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/20837.0.html

Is Cuba Next? ( for Invasion)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/2984.0.html

Traveling to Cuba Advice for CF members

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51573.0.html

Cuba goes off the US Dollar 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21844.0.html

Iraq Cuba Connection

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16235.0.html

and of course Cuban Cigars  8)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38344.0.html


----------



## Centurian1985 (17 Jan 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I would suggest the more interesting story will be what happens after his death is confirmed.



Definately!  Will the US do the "business as usual - we still hate you" routine, or will they offer the "laurel leaf of peace" once the big nasty revolutionary had gone toes up?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Jan 2007)

The US will be in a position to make a peace offer as the “Historic opportunity” the passing of Castro represents. It may also take the wind out of the sails of the anti-Castro Bloc that wields a great deal of influence in US politics allowing the US government to back down a bit, plus the Oil and Gas companies are deeply interested in getting a slice of the gas reserve pie off of Cuba. Expect to see a bunch of graduated steps reducing the tension, I doubt Raul is that interested in staying buddy buddy with Chavez.


----------



## Brad Sallows (17 Jan 2007)

>Haven’t met many Cubanos I take it.

No, but I was thinking of the "world affairs" mentioned in the first post.  Castro's influence on world affairs seems mostly to be on the order of interest of speculation about his health a la National Enquirer.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (18 Jan 2007)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> >Haven’t met many Cubanos I take it.
> 
> Castro's influence on world affairs seems mostly to be on the order of interest of speculation about his health a la National Enquirer.



Cuban Missile Crisis anyone?

Though to put my say in it, it would seem that if the US didn't have such cool relations with him he could have possibly created the world's first truly successful "Communist Country". As to what will happen after his death? His brother will take over and the country may enter into turmoil (political, civil, anything really), though keep your eye's open people this could be a very interesting time in the Americas.


----------



## Brad Sallows (19 Jan 2007)

When someone writes "driving force in world politics for many years" I tend to think of someone who had more than Andy Warhol's "15 minutes of fame".  To what extent do you feel Castro has driven, say, Russian or Chinese or Canadian politics for years?  He hasn't exactly been defining global issues for the past four decades.


----------



## warspite (19 Jan 2007)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> When someone writes "driving force in world politics for many years" I tend to think of someone who had more than Andy Warhol's "15 minutes of fame".  To what extent do you feel Castro has driven, say, Russian or Chinese or Canadian politics for years?  He hasn't exactly been defining global issues for the past four decades.


Perhaps I used the wrong words but he has been a force in politics. The Cuban missile crisis, Cuba's relationship with Canada, etc...

once again sorry if I used stronger words than necessary. I had to write a report on Castro a year ago and the adjectives were just still connected in my mind...


----------



## warspite (20 Jan 2007)

Well now Chavez is changing his tone a bit....
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/01/19/castro-chavez.html


> Ailing Castro 'battling for his life,' says Chavez
> Last Updated: Friday, January 19, 2007 | 8:45 PM ET
> CBC News
> Fidel Castro is "battling for his life," Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez said Friday, marking a drastic change in tone from a close friend and ally on the ailing Cuban leader's condition.
> ...


Mabey Fidel is on his way out after all....


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jan 2007)

Well, I see that the time has come for Castro, bye I guess  >


----------

